# Help with recently acquired farmall regular



## worldywings (Sep 14, 2011)

Greetings

I have recently acquired what I believe are two farmall regulars (for a case of beer). The have been sitting in a fence bottom for 20 years but the tin has been stored inside. They are complete.

The owner thought they were f-20's but they have open steering gear so I think they are regulars as I am told the f-20s didnt come with open steering gears.

Both engines are stuck but as I plan on pulling the old girl I think it will have something other than the original engine.

I am wondering if anyone knows how these old girls would stand up to a fairly substantial horsepower increase in regards to the rear end.

I pulled our H last weekend for the first time (my first pull) and got a first but it is the old mans tractor and he wants to keep it as is so I am looking to get one of the regulars together and see what kind of "farmstock" puller we can come up with.

No one around here is running one of these and even the old boys don't seem to know much about them

Any thoughts are appreciated by this newbie!


----------

